# New Bear "Mag Riser"



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I see where Bear Archery has introduced a *solid cast aluminum* TD riser named “Mag Riser.” Is Bear Archery inferring the riser is a clone of the original “Maggie,” or is the “Mag” an abbreviated title for “Magnum?” If they are referring to the material used to construct the riser, *cast aluminum is not cast magnesium*….although cast aluminum is probably stronger.

Additionally, if Bear is attempting to (mis)lead consumers into believing they have reintroduced the original "Bear magnesium takedown riser," they have failed miserably. What does a set of Bear TD limbs cost these days...$300-$400? I’m not paying $700 to $800 for a setup that will severely restrict me to available choice of bow length and draw poundage.

Bring back the original "Maggie" *in a cast aluminum riser*, with A,B,C risers, #1, #2, #3 limbs choices, recessed sight panel, and 3 types of grip configurations that snap on and off, and they will have a winner.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

I agree. The new Mag risers may be a hit with loyal Bear fans. IMO they will not recruit any new customers with these. In the pictures 3rivers is using, they look like rough castings. Here's to hoping those are just prototypes or demo risers pictured, and the production units are cleaner. Otherwise Bear needs to find a better foundry.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _In the pictures 3rivers is using, they look like rough castings. Here's to hoping those are just prototypes or demo risers pictured, and the production units are cleaner. _


WOW! I see what you are referring to! Even if the pics being used are prototypes, what idiot(s) would use a flawed reject to advertise a product?

Fred is trying to get out of his grave.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

WindWalker said:


> WOW! I see what you are referring to! Even if the pics being used are prototypes, what idiot(s) would use a flawed reject to advertise a product?
> 
> Fred is trying to get out of his grave.


It is common for mockups of new products to be used for pictures. Especially for retailers who still use physical catalogs and have a print deadline. Years ago I worked as a sales rep for Bushnell. They would send out plastic carvings of new binos and rangefinders to Cabelas and Bass Pro, just for pictures.

Those risers needed a little bondo before paint. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

I see Fred Eichler is a Bear guy now. He posed with the new Mag riser in his most recent hero shots.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redz (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

IMO, Bear needs to offer that riser with ILF hardware in addition to the Bear takedown system. I've been saying that they need to offer something that accepts ILF limbs for years. Rather than competing, they seem content to use nostalgia to sell bows. Their customer base is dying off. Not my problem though. Their prolonged issues with finish problems convinced me that I don't want any modern Bear bows.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know about that. If Bear moves to ILF they will lose a lot on the limbs side. Border is not moving all to ILF and actually the trend I've seen in the "hunter's niche" is to change from ILF to takedown not the vice-versa. Bear's system - disregarding possible issues - is as simple as ILF and getting rid of it is the worst thing they can make. Having a better QA is another subject.


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

"The new Mag risers may be a hit with loyal Bear fans. IMO they will not recruit any new customers with these." I disagree with you on that. Three of the guys at our club have already placed orders for the new Mag riser and limbs. I have been shooting Bear T/D's for years , and none of them ever expressed any interest in owning/shooting one of them. But they are excited about the remake of the old magnesium riser made of aluminum. I also have one on order. I have liked the older magnesium risers and have even owned one, but I shoot fairly heavy weight..55-65 pounds, and I just don't trust the old ones holding together. They had enough problems with them breaking when they were new, 50 years ago.

I think Bear is going to have a real hit on their hands. The newer model red tip limbs, and the white tip anniversary limbs, are outstanding performers. Smaller tips, thinner limb profile and a little more hook in the recurves. They shoot with most any limb I've put them up against. I own several ILF risers, both aluminum and wood, as well as several sets of upper end limbs. They are nice and have their place, but I certainly don't give up anything by shooting the Bear T/D's and I like the ergonomics better on the Bear risers. I think the newer style limbs coupled with the new aluminum riser is going to be an outstanding hunting combination.


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

The Bears coming out of the factory over the past 4-5 years have been outstanding. Ive picked up several T/D's as well as 
a couple of '59's. They have all been great shooters as well as functional works of art. Here are my two 50th anniversary
bows that I have only recently received. The fit and finish of these two risers with the anniversary limbs is as good or better
than any of the custom bows I have owned.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Stykshooter said:


> "The new Mag risers may be a hit with loyal Bear fans. IMO they will not recruit any new customers with these." I disagree with you on that. Three of the guys at our club have already placed orders for the new Mag riser and limbs. I have been shooting Bear T/D's for years , and none of them ever expressed any interest in owning/shooting one of them. But they are excited about the remake of the old magnesium riser made of aluminum. I also have one on order. I have liked the older magnesium risers and have even owned one, but I shoot fairly heavy weight..55-65 pounds, and I just don't trust the old ones holding together. They had enough problems with them breaking when they were new, 50 years ago.
> 
> I think Bear is going to have a real hit on their hands. The newer model red tip limbs, and the white tip anniversary limbs, are outstanding performers. Smaller tips, thinner limb profile and a little more hook in the recurves. They shoot with most any limb I've put them up against. I own several ILF risers, both aluminum and wood, as well as several sets of upper end limbs. They are nice and have their place, but I certainly don't give up anything by shooting the Bear T/D's and I like the ergonomics better on the Bear risers. I think the newer style limbs coupled with the new aluminum riser is going to be an outstanding hunting combination.


You may be right. These new Mag risers do look pretty cool. Although it has been pointed out elsewhere that Bear is asking a lot for a little aluminum casting. I'm curious to see a production model in person.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

*MAG* is an acronym for *M*ake *A*rchery *G*reat...




KPC


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Bear trad bows are often gorgeous pieces of work. These look like hot garbage.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The new Mag risers will be a hit. I bet alot of guys who have already ordered will be lucky to have their riser by July.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

It's not uncommon that renown manufacturers of quality products sometimes go full-blown stupid.

Remember in the 80's when Coca Cola changed the formula of the their original cola and replaced it with something called "New Coke?" The proverbial crap hit the fan, big time. Coca Cola had to bring back the original recipe to salvage their reputation. Hence, "Coke Classic."

Being that metal risers and interchangeable limbs are now very popular, why not bring back the original mag A,B,C riser, *in aluminum*, with #1,#2, and #3 limbs?

Additionally, if it's true that "MAG" is not meant to indicate the riser is magnesium, but an acronym for something else, calling the riser a "Mag" riser when it is an aluminum riser is another stupid marketing move. There will be those that would like be interested but not keen on cast magnesium.

I would definitely be interested in purchasing one to go along with my TRUE 1972 mag, but I am not going to pay $700+ for 56"/60" bow. What are the draw- weights on the 2 setups? May be overlooking the specs, can't find them.

Also read where they are producing the new bow in limited edition, with limbs, for $1300. BS!


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Magnesium is not a good material to work with, can combust if not handled properly. I really don't understand the outrage other than nostalgia. Regardless, I don't buy new Bear bows it's just not worth it.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Magnesium is not a good material to work with, can combust if not handled properly._


The new riser is _cast aluminum_. As for magnesium being combustible, I have used my magnesium riser TD since 1972 and it has never burst into flames.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

WindWalker is correct, the new risers are cast aluminum. "MAG" is just a retro "throwback" name for nostalgia purposes. 

KPC


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Festivus said:


> Magnesium is not a good material to work with, can combust if not handled properly.


I think that this is referring to the manufacturing process, not so much to the complete riser.

It looks like the old Martin Archery Factory fire was fuelled by magnesium dust produced by the riser machining operation. If it does get lit up, it burns hot.

Martin Archery Destroyed By Magnesium Metal Dust Fire - Hughes Environmental


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

NEWS FLASH: 

Reportedly, Fred Bear has climbed from his grave. Witnesses that have seen him say he is carrying a big club and is headed for Gainesville. Apparently his jaws are jacked over the debacle regarding the new MAG TD riser.

On other sites there are complaints galore regarding the limited limb and riser option (A riser only), and no left hand risers. Apparently, there won't be any other limb or riser options until down the road, if ever. There are some that mistakenly believe, due to the dumbass advertising, that the "MAG" riser is cast magnesium, not cast aluminum, and will pass, stating that cast magnesium can have flaws in the in the casting process. Others are turned off by the limited riser colors available. Some keep asking if the riser will have interchangeable grips as with the original MAG TD.

I would purchase one but I am not paying $400 for the riser, especially for an "A" riser and limited options.


----------

